# blue rock salt



## big450es (Dec 8, 2010)

Noob question: What is the blue spray they use on rock salt? What temperature dose that work down to then? Thanks


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

The blue is just a color additive to help you see your coverage more clearly, it's also nice for the customers to be able to see. Morton's uses the blue in it's salt/calcium chloride blend which is good down to about 0 with wind.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Its anti caking agent call morton blue. Just plain rock salt.



big450es;1152151 said:


> Noob question: What is the blue spray they use on rock salt? What temperature dose that work down to then? Thanks


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

*Blue "salt"*

I think it's more than just coloring as it melts ice pretty well in single digits. Some of it says on the bag that it's a mag. or cal. coating. I give about $11.75/50 lbs. for it retail. I'm small time and can't store much, so I don't buy it by the pallet.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

It has calcium chloride flake in it, I've spread about 2500 pounds of it so far this season. The blue is just die for the salt, the flake CC is white.


----------



## All Season Lawn (Jul 14, 2007)

WMHLC;1154209 said:


> Its anti caking agent call morton blue. Just plain rock salt.


Dead on, anti caking and coloring so you can see your spread easier. payup


----------



## SF Supply (Nov 24, 2010)

On Morton's bulk product, it is only a color additive. YPS is a clear anti caking agent. Cargill, NASC, etc all have YPS but do not add the blue color. Morton chooses to add the nice blue color. In past life, the company I worked with stockpiled Morton Salt at our dock. As the salt was stockpiled, you could clearly see some not blue, and some with heavier concentration of the color additive.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sure would be nice if it had a nice NEON ORANGE glow so these tired, strained eyes could see it better at night?


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1159579 said:


> Sure would be nice if it had a nice NEON ORANGE glow so these tired, strained eyes could see it better at night?


+1 salt is small enough


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The dye is unique to Morton (bulk wise), and it is called Prussian Blue. Nothing more than a dye.

If you have a hard time seeing your salt, try mixing the salt with urine and using a powerful black light.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1161016 said:


> The dye is unique to Morton (bulk wise), and it is called Prussian Blue. Nothing more than a dye.
> 
> If you have a hard time seeing your salt, try mixing the salt with urine and using a powerful black light.


That is certainly a unique solution? Have you tried this out? How many beers per ton does it take?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I pride myself on developing innovative solutions. Really, it's what sets us apart...


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;1161016 said:


> The dye is unique to Morton (bulk wise), and it is called Prussian Blue. Nothing more than a dye.
> 
> If you have a hard time seeing your salt, try mixing the salt with urine and using a powerful black light.


Worst part is I can see you doing this and offering it as one of your many services.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

We _aim_ to please...


----------

